# Unsichtbarer Logout  Dialog (KDE4)

## Erdie

Bei einem meiner Rechner erscheint keine Logout (oder shutdown bzw reboot) Dialog wenn man die "Leave" Funktion auswählt. Bei direkter Anwahl von Shutdown oder Reboot ebenso.

Der Bildschim verblaßt und man kann die Funktionen mit TAB und RETRUN dunkel auswählen und sie funktioniert, nur sieht man nix. Bei abgeschalteten Desktopeffekten ist es ebenso. Ich hatte jetzt die Hoffnung, dass das letzte KDE Update das lösen würde, tat es aber nicht obwohl KDE komplett neu kompiliert wurde. Sehr strange  ... woran können es noch liegen?

In großer Hoffnung und respektvoll verbeugend ..

Erdie

----------

## firefly

tritt der fehler auch mit einem frischen Benutzer oder kde profil auf?

----------

## franzf

Das verwendete plasma-theme wäre an dieser Stelle auch interessant.

Wenn es mit neuem User klappt, wäre das für mich die erste Anlaufstelle.

systemsettings -> worspace appearance -> desktop theme

----------

## Erdie

Das ist der Rechner meines Sohnes, ich hatte erst kürzlich den User resettet und konnte mir deshalb nicht vorstellen, dass  die Konfiguration wieder vermurkst ist. Allerding muß ich Euch Recht geben: Das ist eine Sache, die ich noch ausprobieren muß. Eigentlich kann es nirgendwo anders mehr liegen. Update asap ..

----------

## mrsteven

Welche Version des X-Servers ist das? Ich habe hier mit 1.11.x auch das Problem, dass bei aktiviertem Compositing teilweise Menüs und Tooltips unvollständig gezeichnet werden.

----------

## cryptosteve

Nachdem ich zuerst auch an den verwendeten Theme gedacht hatte .... ich hatte das mit aktivierten Arbeitsflächeneffekten auch mal, dass Menüs zwar aufgingen, aber weder Inhalt noch Umrandung hatten. Trat hier mit Intel-Grafik auf. Daher würde ich auch zunächst versuchen, die Effekte abzuschalten.

----------

## franzf

Die HW/Treiber-Combi wäre ebenfalls mein nächster Vorschlag gewesen, dachte aber dass man sich Stück für Stück vorwärts hangelt.

Das erwähnte Problem mit den nicht erscheinenden Menüs bei intel-GraKa hatte ich auch. Hier machte es aber keinen Unterschied ob mit oder ohne Desktopeffekte - es ging halt einfach nicht (immer) - mit dem Logout-Dialog gab es aber nie Probleme... Das sollte aber mittlerweile auch behoben sein (weiß gar nicht mehr, ob das jetzt im xf86-video-intel, mesa oder kernel war...). Wenn Erdie('s Sohn) aktuelle Pakete verwendet, sollte das nicht die Ursache sein. Aber jetz warten wir erstmal, ob es mit neuem User/leerer Config funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Die opengl Effekte waren es nicht, das Desktop Theme war es nicht. Um einen neuen User anzulege und zu testen fehlt mir die  Zeit. Wird nachgeholt.

----------

